# Dbol &estrogen blocker



## dra (Dec 19, 2017)

Is Dbol and an estrogen blocker enough for a beginner cycle?


----------



## tinymk (Dec 19, 2017)

No brother, cycles begin with a test base. Oral only cycles are not a good idea..


----------



## Thezilla (Dec 19, 2017)

If you even ask a question like that you are not ready for the use of AAS. Do a lot more research it’s key! AAS will always be around.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 19, 2017)

If you're going to block it then run Tbol.

Add Test in with it.


----------



## pumpboss (Dec 19, 2017)

Listen to Tinymk. First cycle should be test. I started with 500mg/wk test e then bumped it up once I new how my body reacted. Add an oral if you want but def start with test. 
And so some more research. There are tons of sites and forums where guys break down novice cycles.


----------



## kittensandkilos (Dec 20, 2017)

Adding in like all the above, all cycles start with a good test base. Before you even jump into that, I would do some more research with what you want to do and how to go about it. Dbol only is not a good starting point.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 20, 2017)

After reading your intro and seeing your current pic I would seriously reconsider getting involved in AAS. Take some more time to think about it. You look lean, healthy, and have done a great job getting to where you're currently at. I realize you're hooked in this lifestyle and that's great! But there so much involved with AAS.  The drugs, syringes, needles, A/I's, pct, blood work, money, HCG, the possibility of unwanted sides which can vary. It's a big commitment which can and might eventually lead you into trt for the rest of your life. You're 45 and you look great! Continue training natural for a few more months. Put on a few more pounds. Do as much research as you possibly can because whst you mentioned above is not a wise idea at all. If then you still feel convinced you want to run a cycle we will be here to support you.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 20, 2017)

wow seek wish you were that nice to me :32 (18):


----------



## Seeker (Dec 20, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> wow seek wish you were that nice to me :32 (18):



There's no turning back for you. The dark side has consumed you.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 20, 2017)

Seeker said:


> There's no turning back for you. The dark side has consumed you.



once you blast and eat ass thiers no turning back :32 (10):


----------



## motown1002 (Dec 20, 2017)

Damn, Did I just read that from Seek?  He found Jesus???  lol  

Blast and eat Ass.  That should be in my Sig!  nice one Gibs!


----------



## Monster Gear (Feb 6, 2018)

add some testosterone ester, only dianabol is meaningless, estrogen blocker depends on the money you have, the best is arimidex


----------



## Jin (Feb 6, 2018)

Monster Gear said:


> add some testosterone ester, only dianabol is meaningless, estrogen blocker depends on the money you have, the best is arimidex



When are you going to try and sell us something? My money is burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## JabED (Feb 14, 2018)

Yea as said above test and tbol will give you crazy lean pump


----------



## Dirty jonny (Aug 29, 2018)

Dbol only cycle will not produce any keepable gains


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 30, 2018)

Dirty jonny said:


> Dbol only cycle will not produce any keepable gains



Your infinite wisdom bewilders me! Teach me your ways Merlin of th AAS world!!


----------

